# Flowerhorn contest! post your flowerhorns!



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

alright, if the Salvini one is allowed surely a flowerhorn one can exist to! go away purists! lol: sorry dwarfpike...)

This will account for all known hybrids (Flowerhorns, Blood Parrots, SRT, RBK, RQ,all of em!)

I suppose I will start!


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

My favorite fish,I'll get some up to date ones later in the week to show!Your first fish is beautiful.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Here are mine:


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

Here's one of mine


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

This is so cool. Ok, I vote for gage's first three pics and clgkag's first two pics. opcorn: those are my favorites. I can have more than one favorite can't I? opcorn: Now I'm going to go take new pics of my 2 enteries.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok here are my 2 contestants.
Contestant #1 is Khufu

















Contestant #2 is Antares


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's my guy in the middle of fading.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is my 11" SRT


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

opcorn: Nathan.....Oh my, my, my, that has to be the winner. opcorn: Come on lets see more pics!


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

lil mama said:


> opcorn: Nathan.....Oh my, my, my, that has to be the winner. opcorn: Come on lets see more pics!


I have to agree. :thumb:


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

This one shows the color more but I like the first pic better.








p.s. I love your khufu mama, big fan of gages 1st pic too!


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

That must be a female nathan43?some nice :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Nathan. That second pic is awesome the color is amazing on your fish. I'm hoping to make one of those.


----------



## jgmeinho (Oct 28, 2007)

Question for you flowerhorn keepers. Do you keep them by themselves or are they just like other typical central american cichlids and they can be in cichild tanks? I mean are they as psyco as people say?

Can you keep your big guys with other big guys?

Just curious. Thanks for the info


----------



## Chrispy (Apr 8, 2006)

They are as psycho as you have heard. Mine used to grab his only tank mate, a 9" armored pleco by its doral fin and thrash it just for fun. I ended up getting a dog squeaky toy shaped like a fish for him to abuse and play with. He would thrash it any time someone came near the tank. He would also nearly jump out of the tank for food if you didnt put it in the tank fast enough when you opened the lid. I gave him away when he hit 14" and got too large for my 55g.

Very crappy camera, I wish the red showed better.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I have 3 in a community tank and other than the male jousting with the male midas on occasion, everybody gets along fine. That said they are in a large tank.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Beautiful fish chrispy, as for my srt, I am still unsure of it's sex. It came with a confirmed male the same size and their vents were different. The confirmed male was super thin and pointy while this one is thicker and rounder but as much as she has cleaned her area off, shimmyed over it, the tube has never dropped or looked any different in the last 6 months. She has 5 tankmates (Unknown hybrids of flowerhorn, midas, and texas) that are 4" or smaller in her 75 and doesn't seem too concerned about them. So another guy gave me a 4" jag/midas mix and for some reason, she didn't like it and promptly destroyed it while I was at work the next day. I came home to it laying under her in it's dug out territory. It also flips out on any fish that it views as a threat so I can't add anything else to her tank but my dithers with her now are fine. When they start getting larger, I will have to just replace them with cons or other tough smaller fish.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

another updated pic


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

nice looking SRT Nathan, I suggest feeding him frozen Krill if you arent already, will increase red a lot 

spirulina will increase the shininess of the pearls to.


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Updated picture of my Kamfa I think hes lookin' good if I do say so myself


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

That FH has awesome color Gliven. Nice flower line and a beautiful tail too. I would love to own one like that


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Thank you I believe hes going to turn into something nice.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

what do you mean "_turn into_" something nice, if you don't mind the small nuchal hump he looks awesome already


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Don't get me wrong I know he's looks nice I'm just hoping he develops a nice kok someday.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Gliven and gage, if you don't mind me asking how much did your Kamfas cost? I just love the color combinations on those fish.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

I favor very light colored FH so I'm definitely biased towards the faders/JK's/Golden Trimaco and red texas but I do also really like anything really metallic or with a lot of Vieja influence like RBK and Rose Queen.
The first FH I had were a very basic strain of ZZ and I enjoyed them but sold them in favor of CA's with more color.
I've seen and wanted some very nice FH since but waited out for something special.
Now I've got a few of these and I can't wait to see how they develop.


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Nice silks straight I need to get my hands on a few of them someday. Lilmama I got mine for 60 from a lfs that ordered him for me seems like I'm always there so he got me a really good deal.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Gliven, ya I'd say you got a deal. I've been looking on different sites for one like yours with nice bright color, nice body shape, flowerline etc. I can't find anything that grabs my attention like yours does that isn't $200+ :x 
straitjacketstar I have to agree with your taste completely, I love all of those you listed. Your fish is awesome,  is that one of those metallic platinum white ones I have heard so much about? AND you have a few of them!!!!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

wow, someone with Thai Silk flowerhorns, definitely update and show me there progress, one of my favorite flowerhorn variants.


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

here is another one of mine.Do you think male or female?








About 4" long.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

impossible to tell by looks, need to shot of the vent to know for sure.

however, I would guess male, just gut instinct.


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

gage said:


> impossible to tell by looks, need to shot of the vent to know for sure.
> 
> however, I would guess male, just gut instinct.


Even with the blotch on the dorsal fin or is that not a good way to tell anymore?


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is a site that has some good stock at good deals. They often have 1-2" silk for $35 each.
http://flowerhornsfrombeyond.com/flower ... -sale.html


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Sweet site Nathan I already have it marked in my favorites :thumb:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Beautiful fish everyone!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

Wish I had a FH myself but it's not to be so instead I will just :drooling: over yours!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

heylady said:


> Beautiful fish everyone!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Wish I had a FH myself but it's not to be so instead I will just :drooling: over yours!


But you have an SRT!  You should enter your fish in the contest.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

lil mama said:


> heylady said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful fish everyone!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
> ...


 +1 rules per the original post.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I wasn't going to enter because I take such lousy pictures. And this guy won't hold still when I'm near the tank. And the tank is kinda dark right now because the one light went out and I just grabbed an old bulb I had laying around. And blah, blah, blah. 
But I figured these were semi-okay because they are showing his texas side which is interesting to see...he is much more red in person. Not nearly as blurry too :wink:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

OH WOW!  He is awesome! He is really growing for you too. How big is he now? His pearl spotting is gorgeous. Ok I take far worse picture than you do ....far worse. Your pics are great, we all have had that fish (or two) that hid every time you get the camera out. You sit by the tank for 15 minutes just to get one lousy shot. :lol: You should be very proud of him he has such rich color to him.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Liz... 

He's about 4.5" TL right now...I think the coolest thing about him is the way his color changes and he gets that half black thing going on....wish I could find another one like him...I will call you if I do believe me!!! Oh and the spangles have a bluish tinge to them which is very nice...


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I know on my Escondido that half black thing was breeding colors. I wonder if that's breeding colors on yours? I am getting my daughters corner bow front tank. I think it's 65g. I am so ready for my SRT!


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Here are some of my flowerhorn and red texas growouts.
























My Short Bodies


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

New pic of mine


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, he has become quite the looker, great fish!


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Nathan43 said:


> Wow, he has become quite the looker, great fish!


Thanks. Maybe he'll get a huge hump. He keeps turning darker and his pattern is becoming more apparent


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Here are my two. These pics are a couple months old, been too busy but will try to update soon.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Sweet looking fish bigfishferd. I really like the color on that second one.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

lil mama said:


> Sweet looking fish bigfishferd. I really like the color on that second one.


+1 I'm digging the red


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

that second one is a high grade fish man! if you don't mind me asking, where did you get him and how much???


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Beautiful fish John!! :thumb:


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

gage said:


> that second one is a high grade fish man! if you don't mind me asking, where did you get him and how much???


I have just updated with new pics. :fish:

More about this guy can be seen herehttp://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=188403&highlight=

gage you were close, add another quarter to your guess.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Thank you guys for the kind replies!


----------

